# الطراز الجديد من بروتون واجا



## طارق حسن محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

صور بروتون روعه 








تأسست شركة بروتون في مايو عام 1983؛ لتجمع وتصنع السيارات وتوابعها من قطع غيار محليا، وأنتجت "بروتون ساغا" أول سيارة ماليزية التركيب والتصنيع الجزئي عام 1985 بتعاون مع شركة ميتسوبيشي اليابانية (وهي تمتلك80 % من الأسهم والباقي للحكومة والقطاع الخاص الماليزي) ثم ما إن حلّ عام 1992 حتى توالت الموديلات بدءًا بـ إسوارا، ويرا، ستريا، بيردانا وهي أكبرهم حجمًا، وأكثرهم فخامة، وتيار وهي أضعفهم انتشارًا، وبوترا، وغيرها من الطرازات التي توجت بإنتاج بروتون واجا الأخيرة، وتعني كلمة واجا باللغة الملايوية القوي روحًا وجسدًا، وأما معنى كلمة بروتون فهي ليست إلا اختصارا لاسم الشركة .

وتضم بروتون في ظل مجموعتها التجارية والصناعية حاليا 22 شركة في داخل وخارج ماليزيا، وأكبر مصانعها المصنع الرئيسي في "شاه علم" عاصمة ولاية سلانغور، والذي تبلغ مساحته 942 ألف متر مربع، ويحوي أقسام ومراحل التصنيع والتطوير والفحص والاختبار والتجميع وغير ذلك كاملة.

وقد ارتفعت القدرة الإنتاجية للمصنع من إنتاج 80 ألف وحد ة سنويًا في عام 1985 إلى 30 ألف وحدة العام الماضي، وأنتج المصنع حتى عام 1993 نصف مليون سيارة، وكان إنتاج "السيارة المليون" في ديسمبر عام 1996. وتسعى شركة بروتون إلى تأسيس مصنعين جديدين للتجميع في الشرق الأوسط؛ أحدهما في إيران والآخر في مصر بهدف التسويق في القارة الإفريقية.

وارتفعت حصة سيارات شركة بروتون في السوق المحلية للسيارات بمشجعات خاصة من الحكومة من 11% إلى 74% عام 1993، لكن النسبة انخفضت قليلا إلى 65% عام 1999 بعد دخول منافسين جدد وقدرة قسم من المستهلكين على شراء السيارات الأوروبية، مع الإشارة إلى غياب السيارات الأمريكية تمامًا.

وتصدّر ماليزيا سياراتها حاليا إلى 49 دولة في العالم، كانت بنجلاديش أولاها عام 1986، لكن بريطانيا ودولاً آسيوية أخرى تجذب الحصة الأكبر، غير أن العدد الكلي مازال قليلاً مقارنة بالشركات الضخمة الأخرى؛ فقد صدّرت –حتى ديسمبر1999- إلى أوروبا 154 ألف سيارة، وإلى إفريقيا 1400 سيارة، وإلى الدول اللاتينية 4000 سيارة، وإلى أستراليا ونيوزلندة 14 ألف سيارة، وإلى أمريكا اللاتينية والدول الكارييبة 4600 سيارة

اليكم بعض سيارات لوتس بروتون --تجميع ماليزي ثم ننتقل الى الصناعه الماليزيه مئه بالمئه للسيارات 









































































بعض الجوائز التي حازت عليها هذه الشركه 















هذه السيارات صناعه مئه بالمئه ماليزيه

مايفي واحده من الصناعات الماليزيه





​ 

*طرح الطراز الجديد من بروتون واجا في السوق المصرية*​
كشفت مجموعة عز العرب للسيارات وكيل سيارات بروتون الماليزية في مصر عن طرازها الجديد من السيارة بروتون واجا التي حققت نجاحا كبيرا 
ويحمل الطراز الجديد من السيارة بروتون واجا تصميما فريدا غاية في الجمال والروعة كما ان الطراز الجديد للسيارة واجا تم تزويدة بالعديد من الكماليات والإمكانيات التي ربما لا تتوافر في أي من الطرازات الاخري المنافسة 
واهم ما يميز طراز واجا الجديد هو تزويدها بمحرك متطور طراز كامبرو وهو محرك 4 سلندر1.600 سي سي يولد قوة حصانية قدرها 0 11 أحصنة وهو الأمر الذي يضيف العديد من المزايا للطراز الجدي​
 وقد تم تزويد السيارة الجديدة ب2 اير باج و فرامل abs + ebd {اديو cd mp3 بالاضافة الي مسند يد تخزين أمامي و اغلاق السنتر لوك اتوماتيكي بعد تحرك السيارة 
كما زودت السيارة بتكييف هواء متطور وباورستيرنج وعداد لفات المحرك كما زودت السيارة ب4 زجاج كهرباء وسنترلوك ومرايا جانبية كهرباء ودركسيون متحرك وتجهيزات سي دي و4 سماعات وفتح للشنطة والتنك من الداخل كما زودت السيارة بساعة رقمية وزجاج ملون ودعامات للأبواب واكصدامات بلون السيارة و فتيس أوتوماتيك و مانيول.​
وقد حققت السيارات بروتون الماليزية نجاحا كبيرا في السوق المصرية بعد أن أثبتت جدارتها وجودتها 
وتعتبر السيارة بروتون واجا أولي ثمار التعاون المثمر بين شركة بروتون الماليزية وشركة لوتس الإنجليزية التي قامت بشرائها بروتون مؤخرا 
وتتمتع السيارة بروتون واجا بخطوط تصميميه فريدة يظهر عليها بوضوح ثمرة التعاون بين الشركتين العملاقتين لاسيما قسم التصميمات بشركة لوتس‏​
 
والسيارة واجا تتمتع بقدر كبير من الفخامة سواء كان ذلك من الداخل أو الخارج حيث راعي مصممو الشركة أدق التفاصيل في السيارة‏ 
وقد زودت السيارة بالعديد من الإضافات والكماليات التي لا تتوافر سوي في السيارات الفاخرة الكبيرة كما استخدم في جميع مكوناتها مواد فاخرة تضفي علي السيارة مزيدا من الفخامة والرقي 
وتتميز السيارة واجا بأبعاد مدروسة بعناية‏ توفر أفضل رؤية ممكنة لقائدها إلي جانب استغلال جميع المساحات لتوفر الراحة لجميع مستقلي السيارة ويعتبر حجم السيارة مثاليا جدا مقارنة بمثيلاتها كما تتميز السيارة بقاعدة عجلات عريضة تزيد من مساحات الراحة‏ 
​
وتتميز السيارة بتصميم رياضي فريد يظهر في كل تفاصيل السيارة سواء كان ذلك من حيث التصميم الخارجي أو الداخلي فالتصميم الخارجي للسيارة يؤكد علي هذا الطابع الرياضي فغطاء المحرك صمم بطريقة قسمت الشبكة إلي قسمين وتتوسطه علامة بروتون الشهيرة 
​







 بروتون جين 2-قيادة اولية: 
سعر منخفض، ولكن منافساتها ليست بالسهلة...

إن شراء سيارة بميزانية منخفضة يعني التضحية بالجودة وكذلك براحة القيادة، إلا أن هذا الأمر لا ينطبق جين 2 من بروتون. فالمنافسة المتأتية من سيارات الهاتشباك الصغيرة حامية جداً، ولقد استطاعت بروتون الماليزية تقديم سيارة في هذه الفئة بسعر لا يتجاوز 21,500 دولار والذي يعتبر مقبولاً جداً بين سيارات الهاتشباك المؤهلة (إذا كنتم تقرأون هذه التجربة من موقع مكتوب يمكنكم النقر على هذا الرابط للإطلاع على التجربة كاملةً: http://www.carsyr.com/page-539.html).
وأكثر ما يجذب في السيارة هو تصميمها الصقيل، ورغم أن هذا التصميم تم إنجازه في العام 2004 إلا أن السيارة تتحلى بخطوط حادة في المقدمة وانحناءات أنيقة في المؤخرة. ولزيادة جاذبيتها وحضورها زودتها شركتها بعجلات بقياس 15 إنشاً قياسياً.

وتقول بروتون أن التعديلات الأساسية على سيارتها كانت في الداخل وذلك بالمقارنة مع الجيل السابق منها، ولقد تمت الاستعانة بالتصميم الداخلي من لوتس الغنية عن التعريف وذات الباع الطويل في السيارات الرياضية الصرفة، ولقد باتت السيارة مزودة بمواد أكثر قتامة وأعلى جودة بالإضافة إلى توفيرها بفرش جلدس أسود. إلا أن البلاستيك المستخدم في لوحة القيادة لا زال بحاجة إلى إعادة النظر، وتبقى بعض اللمسات الأخرى جيدة شأن مفاتيح التحكم بجهاز التهوئة، والكونسول الوسطي الأنيق بشكل عام.
ويتوفر لمقعد السائق إمكانية التعديل بالإرتفاع، إلا أن الوضعية المنخفضة للمقود تجعل الوصول إلى وضعية القيادة المثلى أمراً صعب المنال. ورغم تزويد السيارة بتقنية بلوتوث للهاتف النقال فإن الجودة لم تتحسن وبدت بعض الأزرار في لوحة القيادة شبيهة بألعاب الأطفال. وتؤكد بروتون على حقيقة أن قاعدة سيارتها تم تطويرها بالتعاون مع لوتس وهذه الحقيقة واضحة من الرشاقة التي تتحلى بها السيارة والتي تفوق توقعات أحدنا، كما يؤمن المقود رد فعل مقبول لما يحصل على الطريق، وتؤمن السيارة موازنة معقولة بين التعامل معها وراحة الركوب بداخلها.

خارج المدينة وعلى الطرق الفرعية يعاني التعليق في التغلب على مطبات الطريق، وتصبح القيادة مريحة فقط على الطرق السريعة، إلا أن الملفت أن إنزلاق الهيكل محدود وبدا العامل مع السيارة شبيهاً بما كان متوفراً في سيارات أواخر التسعينات وأوائل العام 2000. أما المحرك فهو من 4 اسطوانات بسعة 1.6 لتر، ويتوفر محرك آخر بسعة 1.3 لتر، ولقد اخترنا لتجربتنا المحرك الأكبر والذي بدا خشن الصوت عند الدورات العالية مع صوت صفير غير مستحب.
وتبدأ أسعار السيارة من 17,600 دولار لتصل إلى 22,300 دولار مع علبة تروس آلية. أما سيارة التجربة فقد كانت مزودة بعلبة تروس يدوية من 5 نسب يدوية والتي يبلغ سعر السيارة معها 20,700 دولار وهو سعر مقبول بالمقارنة مع منافساتها شأن فورد فوكس التي يبلغ سعرها 22,900 دولار، وكيا سيد الجديدة التي يبلغ سعرها 21,500 دولار. والنتيجة أن السيارة تتحلى بمظهر أنيق إلا أنها بحاجة إلى إعادة النظر ببعض الأمور.
المحرك
4 أسطوانات متتاليةالسعة (لتر)1.6القوة (حصان)110علبة التروس5 يدويةعجلات الدفعالأماميةالتسارع 0-100 كم/سا (ثانية)12.6السرعة القصوى (كم/سا)189معدل استهلاك الوقود (كم/20 لتر)278السعر (دولار أمريكي)20,700التجهيزات 
فرش جلدي، مكيف هواء الكتروني، نظام منع إنغلاق المكابح، حساسات لركن السيارة.​ Google Ad was here !​​


----------

